# Calculating Nilsson's Sequence Score



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

I am working on a project for a class that involves solving a 4x4 slide puzzle. The puzzle I need to solve is like the one show here. I came accross the A* Algorithm that can be used to solve the puzzle. The only problem I have is that I am not entirely sure how to calculate the Nillson's Sequence Score, which gives a numeric value for how close the puzzle is to the solution. I found a website that was very helpful but involved calculating it for a different puzzle (http://www.geocities.com/jheyesjones/astar.html). If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------

